# desinstaller quicktime 7



## alignan909 (22 Septembre 2006)

bonjour je voudrais desinstaller quicktime 7 pour pouvoir remettre la version6.5.1...comment faire?merci


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2006)

Ici : http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_&kword=&type=kbdload&newstype=&q=reinstaller

Tu trouveras peut &#234;tre ton bonheur&#8230; mais pas certain : tout d&#233;pend de ton syst&#232;me


----------

